
Richard Stallman resigned from MIT after comments he made about Jeffrey Epstein - mzs
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/17/us/mit-scientist-resigned-epstein-comments/index.html
======
mtmail
1200 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583)

~~~
mzs
Thanks, this article points to that and gives context and links to articles on
all sides. Likely the flamewars on that HN post have pushed it off the front-
page. For example here's an article from a comment there that got lost in the
noise: [https://medium.com/@selamie/remove-richard-stallman-
appendix...](https://medium.com/@selamie/remove-richard-stallman-appendix-
a-a7e41e784f88)

